# Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*

					Nach der Schließung des einstigen Hauptquartiers von Maxis in Emeryville hat sich ein ehemaliger Entwickler zu Wort gemeldet. Seinem Bericht nach wurde das Studio geschlossen, weil die Sim-City-Reihe nie so viel Geld wie Die Sims eingespielt hat. EA sei allerdings ein fairer Arbeitgeber. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*


----------



## Infernal-jason (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*

Wäre super wenn jetzt die Simcity entwickler zu Citie Skylines wechseln. Gute Ideen hatten sie ja für den 5 teil, nur schlecht umgesetzt durch Zeitdruck.


----------



## Gast20170501 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*

Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis auch Bioware geschlossen wird. Seitdem EA bei Bioware das Sagen hat produziert das ehemals legendäre Studio auch nur noch Schrott. Dragon Age 2, Mass Effect 3, Dragon Age: Inqusition - alles Schrott, vor allem  DA:I.


----------



## Ich 15 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



PC13 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis auch Bioware geschlossen wird. Seitdem EA bei Bioware das Sagen hat produziert das ehemals legendäre Studio auch nur noch Schrott. Dragon Age 2, Mass Effect 3, Dragon Age: Inqusition - alles Schrott, vor allem  DA:I.


DA 2 ist Schrott aber ein DAI und vor allem ME 3 sicherlich nicht. Es gibt aber leider viele haters die vermutlich entsprechende Spiele nie gespielt haben. Vor allem bei ME 3 ist dies der Fall, wo das gesamte 40 Stunden Spiel wegen der letzten 3 Stunden zerrissen wurde und das oft auch nur weil man nicht das Schema Ende Gut alles Gut bedient hat. Mindestens 50% der Leute die das Ende kritisieren haben ME 3 nie gespielt.

btw: gehörte Bioware  EA schon zu DA1 Zeiten.


----------



## Lg3 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



PC13 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis auch Bioware geschlossen wird. Seitdem EA bei Bioware das Sagen hat produziert das ehemals legendäre Studio auch nur noch Schrott. Dragon Age 2, Mass Effect 3, Dragon Age: Inqusition - alles Schrott, vor allem  DA:I.



Das Dragon Age Inquisition schrott ist soll ein scherz sein oder ?


----------



## Homerclon (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



> Demnach wurde das  Studio geschlossen, weil die Sim City-Reihe nie an den Erfolg von Die  Sims anknüpfen konnte. "Die große Lücke wurde wahrscheinlich von  verschiedenen Faktoren verursacht. Der erste war, dass* die Erweiterung  für Sim City 4 nicht so viel Geld gedruckt hat, wie es Die Sims zu der  Zeit taten*. Sicherlich generierte es Geld, doch die Sims hatten ein  riesige Kapitalrendite." Laut "Vertexnormale" war sie 16-mal so hoch wie  die von Sim City.


Da hat man jetzt aber ein Geheimnis gelüftet. Da wäre ja nie jemand drauf gekommen. 

Städtesimulationen (eigentlich jede WiSim / Aufbau-Sim) spricht einfach eine sehr viel kleinere Gruppe von Interessenten an, als ein die Sims.
Die Sims wird sogar gleich von verschiedenen Gruppen, mehr oder weniger intensiv, gespielt. Da sind zum einen die "Architekten", die einfach Spaß daran haben Gebäude zusammen zu klicken.
Und natürlich die Gruppe die, die Sims als das Spielt was es eigentlich vermarktet wird, einer (beschleunigten) Lebenssimulation.

@Redaktion: Schön formuliert, "nicht so viel Geld gedruckt hat".


----------



## Gast20170501 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> DA 2 ist Schrott aber ein DAI und vor allem ME 3 sicherlich nicht.


Mmm, doch. 

DA:I ist wahrscheinlich das schlechteste Spiel, das ich je gespielt habe. Es ist extrem langweilig, hat eine uninteressante Story, das Quest-Design ist öde und es hat ein abgrundtief schlechtes Kampfsystem. Nach 10 Stunden war es einfach nicht mehr zu ertragen und habe aufghört zu spielen.

IN ME3 waren die ersten 40 Stunden noch irgendwie erträglich, aber dann setze das entsetzliche Ende dem dürftigen Spiel die Krone auf. ME3 ist lediglich ein Cash Grab und hat die schlechten Spielerwertungen wahrlich verdient.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> btw: gehörte Bioware  EA schon zu DA1 Zeiten.


Ja, aber nicht sehr lange. Da hatte EA noch nicht genügend Zeit die Tentakel herauszustrecken um die Entwicklung von DA:O, ME1 und ME2 zu stören, weshlab die Spiele alle sehr gut sind.


----------



## Gast20170501 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Lg3 schrieb:


> Das Dragon Age Inquisition schrott ist soll ein scherz sein oder ?


Nein, kein Scherz. Dragon Age: Inquisition hat ja auch nicht umsonst eine Spielerwertung von lediglich 5,8 von 10 Punkten bei Metacritic.

Dragon Age: Inquisition for PC Reviews - Metacritic


----------



## Scholdarr (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn jetzt die Simcity entwickler zu Citie Skylines wechseln. Gute Ideen hatten sie ja für den 5 teil, nur schlecht umgesetzt durch Zeitdruck.



Hm, ich glaube kaum, dass Collossal Order viele neue Entwickler braucht. Das ist ein richtig kleines (Indie-)Studio in Finnland. Ob das überhaupt ein attraktiver Arbeitsplatz ist für US-Entwickler, die von EA kommen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Aber wenn das ein oder andere Talent doch den Weg findet, würde ich mich nicht beschweren...


----------



## Lg3 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



PC13 schrieb:


> Nein, kein Scherz. Dragon Age: Inquisition hat ja auch nicht umsonst eine Spielerwertung von lediglich 5,8 von 10 Punkten bei Metacritic.
> 
> Dragon Age: Inquisition for PC Reviews - Metacritic



Oh das verwundert mich jetzt aber, spiele es momentan selbst habe erst 50 stunden Spielzeit bin also noch ziemlich anfang aber bis jetzt macht es einen sehr Positiven eindruck..


----------



## Nightslaver (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*

Da haben wir es wieder. Große Publisher schauen nur darauf wieviel Geld sich mit einem Spiel verdienen läst. Homerclon hat es ja schon gesagt, Simulationen sprechen nie eine so große Zahl an potenziellen Käufern an wie Casual Games ala The Sims.
Trotzdem ist es in gewisser Weise erbärmlich und bezeichnend für den Markt das, obwohl sich damit ja Geld verdienen lässt, EA solche Studios einfach schließt da nicht so rentabel wie andere Spielereihen.

Das ist, von vielen anderen Punkten abgesehen, einer der Gründe warum ich EA einfach nicht leiden kann. Hätten wir nur noch Publisher wie EA, Ubisoft und 2K Games, der Markt bestünde nur noch aus 3-4 Spieleserien die profitabel sind. Der Rest wäre schon lange abgeschaft.


----------



## RavionHD (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Lg3 schrieb:


> Oh das verwundert mich jetzt aber, spiele es momentan selbst habe erst 50 stunden Spielzeit bin also noch ziemlich anfang aber bis jetzt macht es einen sehr Positiven eindruck..



Ja, DA:I ist auch definitv ein gutes Spiel, in fast aller Hinsicht.

Auf die Nutzerbewertungen von Metacritic sollte man nicht schauen, da geben viele einfach aus Spaß 0.


----------



## Kinguin (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Lg3 schrieb:


> Das Dragon Age Inquisition schrott ist soll ein scherz sein oder ?



Schrott sicher nicht,aber kommt an DA:O imo nicht ran,eigentlich ist DA:3 sogar ein anderes Spiel.
Das macht es nicht schlechter ,aber ich würde es persönlich als ok einstufen ,wenn auch nicht so motivierend bzw etwas was einem lange in Erinnerung bleibt.
Es spielt sich nicht wirklich mehr taktisch sondern schnell und sehr actionorientiert,es ist zudem kein DarkFantasy Spiel mehr sondern viel bunter und zugänglicher,auch liegt der Fokus viel mehr auf eine große Welt gepaart mit belanglosen Sammelzeug.
Man sieht hier deutlich,dass EA + Bioware sich an beliebten Dingen des Mainstreams orientiert hat (MMO,HacknSlay und OpenWorld),das ist nix Schlechtes,wer aber ein echtes DA erwartet hat,wird halt enttäuscht.

ME3 würde ich allerdings auch nicht als Schrott bezeichnen , nicht einmal das Ende,aber  ein solider Abschluss.

@ BTT:

Ich konnte mit solchen Spielen nie was anfangen,aber im Grunde macht EA genau das,was viele alle Firmen tuen,wenn bestimmte Dinge sich nicht mehr rentieren - Schließen.
Auch wenn die Schuld dabei nicht immer bei den Entwicklern selbst liegt...sondern oft eher an der Geldgier.


----------



## RavionHD (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*

Ich verstehe nicht was an diesem Spiel nicht erfolgreich gewesen sein soll, laut EA hat sich das Spiel nach 4 Monaten über 2 Millionen mal verkauft:
Sim City: Über 2 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten

Mittlerweile sicher deutlich mehr.

EA hat wohl zu große Erwartungen, was erwarten die, 5 Millionen nach 6 Monaten für eine Städtebausimulation?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was an diesem Spiel nicht erfolgreich gewesen sein soll, laut EA hat sich das Spiel nach 4 Monaten über 2 Millionen mal verkauft:
> Sim City: Über 2 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten
> 
> Mittlerweile sicher deutlich mehr.
> ...



Hätten sie sicher bekommen, hätten sie es vernünftig umgesetzt. Das Genre war/ist fast ohne Konkurrenz


----------



## Scholdarr (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja, DA:I ist auch definitv ein gutes Spiel, in fast aller Hinsicht.
> 
> Auf die Nutzerbewertungen von Metacritic sollte man nicht schauen, da geben viele einfach aus Spaß 0.



DAI ist definitiv ein mittelmäßiges Spiel in jeglicher Hinsicht.

Tpyisches 6/10 oder maximal 7/10 Spiel imo.

Aber gehts hier nicht eigentlich um Sim City? 




> EA hat wohl zu große Erwartungen, was erwarten die, 5 Millionen nach 6 Monaten für eine Städtebausimulation?


Naja, die waren halt von Sims verwöhnt (steht ja auch sehr deutlich im Text). Da hätte wahrscheinlich am Anfang auch keiner vermutet, dass man mit einer simplen "Lebenssimulation" so abartig viel Geld verdienen kann. Und so weit weg ist die Städtebausimulation von der Lebenssimulation jetzt auch nicht...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Lg3 schrieb:


> Das Dragon Age Inquisition schrott ist soll ein scherz sein oder ?



Schrott nicht unbedingt, aber immer noch deutlich hinter Origins. Ich für meinen Teil hab viel Spaß mit Inquisition gehabt (~100% playthrough, 150h), hab aber so manches daran zu kritisieren.  Man merkt einfach, dass das ganze gute Kreativpersonal bei Bioware inzwischen weg ist, das Bioware von heute, hat nicht mehr viel mit dem Bioware dem wir Perlen wie Baldurs Gate verdanken zu tun.



@Topic: EA ist eine Art Totengräber der Spieleindustrie. Erst ruinieren sie durch zu viel Geld (ja, das geht) oder ihr Reinreden in den Designprozess mit Fokus auf bestimmte Zielgruppen die Studios kreativ, so dass das ganze gute Personal mit der Zeit abspringt, und dann wird die Hülle der einstmals guten Studios zu Grade getragen. Bei Bioware arbeiten kaum noch CRGP-Veterenan, bei Dice sind die eigentlichen Battlefield-Macher längst weg, und scheinbar gabs auch bei Maxis zum Ende hin massiven Verfall, anders kann ich mir Softwareabfall wie das zu letzt grandios gescheiterte SimTown (nix "City") nicht erklären.


----------



## Homerclon (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und so weit weg ist die Städtebausimulation von der Lebenssimulation jetzt auch nicht...


Ich sehe da einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Größeren Unterschied als zwischen z.b. Diablo und Dragon Age. (Deren unterschied groß genug ist, das mir das eine gefällt (DA) und das andere nicht (D)).


----------



## Scholdarr (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einen deutlichen Unterschied.
> Größeren Unterschied als zwischen z.b. Diablo und Dragon Age. (Deren unterschied groß genug ist, das mir das eine gefällt (DA) und das andere nicht (D)).



Natürlich git es einen Unterschied. Aber es geht ja darum, dass auch keiner vermutet hätte, das eine simple Lebensimulation so erfolgreich sein würde. Wenn dagegen die Städtebausimulation deutlich abstinkt, muss man sich als Publisher eben Gedanken machen...


----------



## ein_schelm (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*

Ich kauf so gut wie keine Spiele mehr von EA (einzig zu DA:I hab ich mich im Neujahrs-Sale verleiten lassen)!
Zuviele Titel hat EA kaputt gemacht. Die Sims-Spiele, C&C, SW:ToR...

Cities Skyline hab ich direkt vorbestellt.


----------



## Brehministrator (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*

Ist es überraschend, dass ein Angestellter von EA aussagt, dass EA ein fairer Arbeitgeber ist?  Es gibt da so ein altes Sprichwort: "_Wessen Brot ich ess', dessen Lied ich pfeif'._" 

Ich finde es schade, dass so viele früher echt gute Studios von EA aufgekauft wurden, und dann in den meisten Fällen nur noch Mainstream-Spiele produziert haben, die niemanden mehr so recht vom Hocker hauen konnten. Meine persönlichen Extrembeispiele sind Westwood (Command&Conquer) und eben Maxis


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (8. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Schrott nicht unbedingt, aber immer noch deutlich hinter Origins. Ich für meinen Teil hab viel Spaß mit Inquisition gehabt (~100% playthrough, 150h), hab aber so manches daran zu kritisieren.  Man merkt einfach, dass das ganze gute Kreativpersonal bei Bioware inzwischen weg ist, das Bioware von heute, hat nicht mehr viel mit dem Bioware dem wir Perlen wie Baldurs Gate verdanken zu tun.
> 
> 
> 
> @Topic: EA ist eine Art Totengräber der Spieleindustrie. Erst ruinieren sie durch zu viel Geld (ja, das geht) oder ihr Reinreden in den Designprozess mit Fokus auf bestimmte Zielgruppen die Studios kreativ, so dass das ganze gute Personal mit der Zeit abspringt, und dann wird die Hülle der einstmals guten Studios zu Grade getragen. Bei Bioware arbeiten kaum noch CRGP-Veterenan, bei Dice sind die eigentlichen Battlefield-Macher längst weg, und scheinbar gabs auch bei Maxis zum Ende hin massiven Verfall, anders kann ich mir Softwareabfall wie das zu letzt grandios gescheiterte SimTown (nix "City") nicht erklären.



Es ist im Grunde recht einfach. Maximaler Gewinn bei minimalem Einsatz/Risiko. Ein Börsenunternehmen wird immer das Risiko scheuen und "sichere" Wege gehen. Die Konsequenz dessen können wir seit Jahren beobachten und EA ist ganz vorn mit dabei.


----------



## Kinguin (8. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ist es überraschend, dass ein Angestellter von EA aussagt, dass EA ein fairer Arbeitgeber ist?  Es gibt da so ein altes Sprichwort: "_Wessen Brot ich ess', dessen Lied ich pfeif'._"



Das ist aber ein ehemaliger Entwickler, der zu einem Studio gehörte, was von EA geschlossen wurde.
Er arbeitet also nicht mehr dort und dementsprechend könnte er auch einfach einen ablästern.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Ex Angestellter von EA noch ein ordentliches Sümmchen nach seiner Entlassung bekommt nur um eine solche Aussage zu tätigen. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass so viele früher echt gute Studios von EA aufgekauft wurden, und dann in den meisten Fällen nur noch Mainstream-Spiele produziert haben, die niemanden mehr so recht vom Hocker hauen konnten. Meine persönlichen Extrembeispiele sind Westwood (Command&Conquer) und eben Maxis



Naja, das ist aber nicht auf EA beschränkt. Das ist vielmehr in den allermeisten Fällen ein Produkt des eigenen Erfolgs...

Spiel 1: kleineres Spiel, das eine Nischenkundschaft anlockt, kommerzieller Erfolg ok
Spiel 2: wie Spiel 1, nur alles ein wenig verbessert und größer, kommerzieller Erfolg größer 
Spiel 3: wie Spiel 2, nur noch größer, neben der Nischenkundschaft wird auch der Massenmarkt angesprochen, großer kommerzieller Erfolg

usw.

Oft ist es so, dass ein großer Publisher eine Marke nach Spiel 1 oder 2 kauft, muss aber nicht so sein. Dafür braucht man sich nur mal Witcher 3 anschauen. Auch das leidet daran, dass es jetzt groß ist und deswegen eine Menge Kopien verkaufen muss und damit den Massenmarkt ansprechen muss. Für ein großes AAA Spiel ist der Nischenmarkt nun mal nicht groß genug...

Nur sehr wenige Entwickler "bleiben bei ihren Leisten" und versuchen, ihre Projekte nicht zu groß werden zu lassen bzw. ihren Nischen-/Genrecharme zu erhalten. Man muss eben gut abschätzen, wie viel Kopien man absetzen kann, wenn man nicht den Mainstream anspricht. Für viele große Publisher ist dieses Geschäft nicht wirklich interessant. Zu klein ist die Marge, um den Overhead zu finanzieren. Traurig, ist aber so...


----------



## Homerclon (8. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ist es überraschend, dass ein Angestellter von EA aussagt, dass EA ein fairer Arbeitgeber ist?  Es gibt da so ein altes Sprichwort: "_Wessen Brot ich ess', dessen Lied ich pfeif'._"
> 
> Ich finde es schade, dass so viele früher echt gute Studios von EA aufgekauft wurden, und dann in den meisten Fällen nur noch Mainstream-Spiele produziert haben, die niemanden mehr so recht vom Hocker hauen konnten. Meine persönlichen Extrembeispiele sind Westwood (Command&Conquer) und eben Maxis


Der letzte C&C-Titel von Westwood war aber Renegade, und das hatte nur das Universum gemein. Renegade war ein Shooter.
Das letzte RTS war Alarmstufe Rot 2, wobei es von _Westwood Pacific_ (Schwesternstudio) stammte. Das bald darauf in EA Pacific umbenannt wurde und C&C Generals entwickelte.
Kurz nach Release von Generals wurden die Westwood Studios und EA Pacific geschlossen.

Westwood hatte also nach dem Release von RA2 gar nicht mehr wirklich Gelegenheit nochmal zu überzeugen, da sie 3 Jahre später (das war vor inzwischen ziemlich genau 15 Jahre) geschlossen wurden.
Ein Großteil der ehemaligen  Westwood Mitarbeiter gründeten das Studio Petroglyph Games.


----------



## ein_schelm (8. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein ehemaliger Entwickler, der zu einem Studio gehörte, was von EA geschlossen wurde.
> Er arbeitet also nicht mehr dort und dementsprechend könnte er auch einfach einen ablästern.



Viele der ehemalige Mitarbeiten von Maxis hat EA anderweitig übernommen - so sie den wollten. 
Bist du sicher das dieser ominöse "Ehemaliger Entwickler" nicht doch noch für EA arbeitet?


----------



## Kinguin (8. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Ehemaliger Entwickler über das Ende von Maxis Emeryville - "EA ist ein toller Arbeitgeber"*



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Viele der ehemalige Mitarbeiten von Maxis hat EA anderweitig übernommen - so sie den wollten.
> Bist du sicher das dieser ominöse "Ehemaliger Entwickler" nicht doch noch für EA arbeitet?



Das kann  sein,aber ich bin jetzt auf Grund des Artikels von einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter von EA ausgegangen.


----------

